# New 2009 HGVC Owners Guide



## CaliDave (Dec 11, 2008)

I got mine in the mail yesterday. I see they added Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe as affiliates. 

However I don't think you can buy here and just join HGVC, I think you might have to buy a Marbrisa unit and they will convert your existing units. 

Has anyone gone through the book and noticed any other changes.. good or bad.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 11, 2008)

Lucky you, I have not seen mine in TX yet.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 11, 2008)

We have had ours for at least a week already.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 12, 2008)

Is it true that if you buy the two mentioned and later sell, that Hilton program benefits do NOT transfer?


----------



## richardm (Dec 12, 2008)

The HGV pts do not transfer for those resorts via resale.


----------



## myip (Dec 12, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> I got mine in the mail yesterday. I see they added Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe as affiliates.
> 
> However I don't think you can buy here and just join HGVC, I think you might have to buy a Marbrisa unit and they will convert your existing units.
> 
> Has anyone gone through the book and noticed any other changes.. good or bad.



I play dumb and try to register my Grand Pacific Palisades with HGVC.  They won't allow it.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 12, 2008)

myip said:


> I play dumb and try to register my Grand Pacific Palisades with HGVC.  They won't allow it.



I guess they realized you weren't as dumb as you pretended to be!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 12, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> I got mine in the mail yesterday. I see they added Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe as affiliates.
> 
> However I don't think you can buy here and just join HGVC, I think you might have to buy a Marbrisa unit and they will convert your existing units.
> 
> Has anyone gone through the book and noticed any other changes.. good or bad.



Any info on  Carlsbad Seapointe?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone else got there membership guide yet?  Back to the original thread.


----------



## Wexflyer (Dec 14, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Has anyone else got there membership guide yet?  Back to the original thread.



Sure, over a fortnight ago.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 14, 2008)

They said if I don't get it by the end of the year I should call back and reorder it.  So they should be out to everyone by Dec 31st, or so I have been told.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 14, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Any info on  Carlsbad Seapointe?



Yes, it's listed as an affiliate, 2 Bedroom+   8400 points for a platinum week, 5800 for a gold week.

1 Bedroom+ 6200 pts platinum week, 4200 gold week.

No regular 1 or 2 Bedrooms, all plus units.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 14, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> Has anyone gone through the book and noticed any other changes.. good or bad.



Getting back to the original question:
The only changes I noticed is merely the addition of a few resorts, and well, they did make a stab at more concisely describing the options.  But its mostly just more of the same ol' fluff -- useless narrative and arty photos.  I like the program, but not the guide.  I guess they prefer the filler to actual nuts+bolts.


----------



## Wexflyer (Dec 14, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Getting back to the original question:
> The only changes I noticed is merely the addition of a few resorts, and well, they did make a stab at more concisely describing the options.  But its mostly just more of the same ol' fluff -- useless narrative and arty photos.  I like the program, but not the guide.  I guess they prefer the filler to actual nuts+bolts.



I would agree - details on the locations is very concise and standardized, with much basic information missing. To give one concrete example, there is no information at all on actual unit size, i.e. square footage, let alone floor plans. How difficult would it be to include such information?


----------



## ricoba (Dec 15, 2008)

Wexflyer said:


> I would agree - details on the locations is very concise and standardized, with much basic information missing. To give one concrete example, there is no information at all on actual unit size, i.e. square footage, let alone floor plans. How difficult would it be to include such information?



Square footage and floor plans are two things that have been mentioned here more than once.  It seems like such an easy thing to have in the book or on the website.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2008)

No book yet for me in NJ


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 15, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> No book yet for me in NJ




The priority mail pouch made me think it was a Christmas gift from Santa!
I was so disappointed to discover that it was from HGVC, instead. :annoyed:
Yeah, they got some pretty pictures, but don't worry, ya' ain't missin' much.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2008)

The only reason I am interested in a new one is that mine got all wet and the front and back covers fell off and it is a little unruly without a cover. Pages are all bent and ripped from being put into and taken out of the TS bookshelf.  My Wyndham Guide gets used 10X as much but is in much better shape.  At least my Wyndham has room configuration and sq ft by room type by resort.  Very handy and usage.  I use it frequently.

So that is why I am interested in a new one.  Just tired of the ripped out old one.

That is also why I would like "extra" stuff in the HGVC book.  I am spoiled by what Wyndham has put out.  Maybe we can use Wyndham member guide to shame HGVC to get unit size and bedding configuration info.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> ... At least my Wyndham has room configuration and sq ft by room type by resort.  Very handy and usage.  I use it frequently...
> Maybe we can use Wyndham member guide to shame HGVC to get unit size and bedding configuration info.



Anyone with an old Wyndham guide:
Mail it to HGVC at 6355 MetroWest Blvd, Suite 180, Orlando FL 32835.
Enclose a note that asks: "Why can't you do this?"


----------



## linsj (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine finally came today. I agree with Sandy that detailed unit info would be helpful--plus floor plans.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2008)

I just noticed on the new online system (still no new guide in TX) that the new Grand Waikikian descriptions show sq ft.  Now why can't they go back and put that on the other properties, no idea.  Problem is this is the bleed through info you get when you mouse over the listing in the old reservation system online.  You can't cut and paste that info.

However here goes sq ft
1 BRs are listed at an average of 836 sq ft.
2 BRs are listed at an average of 1220 sq ft.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 26, 2008)

> Has anyone gone through the book and noticed any other changes.. good or bad.



Finally got the book this week and here's what I noticed under the Club Rules Section (pages 140 -147)...some of this is old news and some of it is new


- Under "Convert to HHonors" - Conversion to Hilton Honors (new section for W57th which explains the varying conversion rates - 30:1 for penthouse, 40:1 for one bedroom and 50:1 for the studio)

- Under "ClubPoints Protection" - describes new option to automatically preserve Club Points along with the change/cancellation deadline

- Under "Fees" -  "Selected Members may be offered an inclusive payment option that includes annual CLub Dues plus umlimited Home Resort and Club Reservation fees priced at $79 or less"  (NOTE: Club Fee Schedule also indicates the inclusive payment option for West 57th Street owners only).

- Under "ClubPoint Use Chart" - new room categories "Prestige" and "Prestige Plus". The description states "Vacation suite featuring an extraordinary upgrade in one or more of the following ways: size, view, location, design quality. (NOTE: so far, this is only available at the Grand Waikikian

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  Annual Club Due increased ($5)

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  Home Resort or Club (via phone) increased ($10)

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  Changeable Club Reservation (via phone) increased ($10)

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  Open Season Rental Rates added for one bedroom premier 

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  Club Partner Perk Transactions increased ($10)

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" -  ClubPoint Stretching (via phone) increased ($10)

- Under "Club Fee Schedule" - Membership Transfer Fee increased ($49)


Also the HHonors "Clubpoint Travel Chart" includes the two new Waldorf Astoria Collections Hotels - Rome Cavalieri & Qsar Al Sharq.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 26, 2008)

In Addition...

*Two new Affiliated Club Resorts*
- Carlsbad Seapointe Resort (one and two bedroom plus units only)
- The Explorean Kohunlich (bungalow and cabana units only) 

*ClubPartner Perks Changes*
Adventure Travel with OARS - $500 travel certificate from 4,750 Club Points to 5,000 Club Points
Cruise Travel via CruisesOnly - 3 night cruise starting from 5,800 Club Points to starting from 6,200 ClubPoints
Cruise Travel via CruisesOnly - 5 night cruise starting from 8,000 Club Points to starting from 9,300 ClubPoints
Cruise Travel via CruisesOnly- 7 night cruise starting from 13,000 Club Points to starting from 12,000 ClubPoints
Fiesta Americana Grand Hotels and Caesar Park Resorts - from 3,560 (duration 2 nights - 6 nights) to 4,000 (duration 2 nights - 6 nights)
Fiesta Americana Hotels and Resorts - from 2,700 (duration 2 nights - 6 nights) to 3,400 (duration 2 nights - 6 nights)
(NOTE: The Explorean Kohunlich went from a Club Partner Perk to a HGVC Affiliated Club Resort)
Houseboats Travel with Forever Resorts - no change
Motorcycle Travel with Eagle Rider - Daily from 670 Club Points to 1,250 Club Points
Motorcycle Travel with Eagle Rider - Weekly Specials from 5,060 Club Points to 7,750 Club Points
Motorcycle Travel with Eagle Rider - Special Event from 4,870 Club Points to additional event surcharge from 450 Club Points per day
RV Travel with El Monte RV- 3 night package from 3,600 Club Points (includes 300 miles) to 4,000 Club Points (includes 200 miles) 
RV Travel with El Monte RV - 7 night package from 7,000 Club Points (includes 400 miles) to 8,000 Club Points (includes 300 miles) 
Yacht Charters with Moorings - $500 travel cerificate from 4,750 Club Points to 5,000 Club Points
Guided Journeys with Tauck (new ClubPartner) - $500 travel certificate for $4,250 Club Points


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 30, 2008)

Still NO new guide in texas.  Has anyone else NOT received a guide?


----------



## jestme (Dec 30, 2008)

None here in Toronto either. Last year, the "International" ones came in Feb.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Dec 30, 2008)

no guide, last year I got it early


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 31, 2008)

I received my new club member guide two days ago. I was disappointed in the fee increases but overall, HGVC club membership seems to be even more flexible and offers more options than a year before.  I am glad to see the continued association with Club Intrawest after the wonderful time we had in Whistler in August 2008.  I am also happy to see that the Vilamoura Resort in Portugal is now alive and well.  I am also pleased to see the opening of the Gran Waikikian and Kings' Land. 

On the other hand, I wish Hilton would have spent its money building new resorts in locations other than Orlando.  With so many resorts in Orlando already, I do not think that opening Parc Soleil will add much to our membership. It seems that West 57th Street will be very difficult for non owners to reserve.

We will be cruising using HGVC in Europe at the end of February with Royal Caribbean.


----------

